# Goat Body Language



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What does it mean when a goat has it's head hung low facing another goat and sticks out it's tongue?  Is that an invitation to play? A calming signal? Anyone know? :whatgoat: 

I noticed our herd queen doing this to a kid doe. She seems to have finally accepted the youngster into the herd and has started playing with her recently. The kid responds to the tongue stance by turning away. Both times, shortly afterwards though, they and another doe all got the zoomies and were racing around playing mountain goat and hootenannying. I'm curious about the tongue gesture and what it means in goat culture.

Deb Mc


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Deb, I have never seen that before. I could not tell you. The only goats I ever see do anything with the tongue is the buck. Is the Queen by any chance in heat?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

She could have been in heat - I don't know. Both times I saw the tongue gesture, the queen and the kid were both standing on spools facing each other, kinda' like bookends. The queen stuck out her tongue and just held it there hanging partially out of her mouth - talk about silly looking. The kid calmly turned away from the queen but stayed up on her spool. Next thing I know, they and the other doe are running around like loonies engaging in play - both times.

Deb Mc


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

I would say in heat. I have a few does that act like bucks when they are in heat. They hold their head low, stick out their tongues, grunt, and even mount each other.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a couple does that will "growl" and tongue flap when they are in heat....they'll also do it when another doe is in too :?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

No. I dont think shes in heat.  Does will blubber like bucks if their in heat. If shes just sticking her tounge out, then shes not in heat.

Well, if when she sticks her tounge out at the doeling, and the doeling turns are goes away, it could be a "  get away from me before I hurt you". Maybe she was just being nice with the doeling by sending her a warning.


----------

